# i need to build a cabinet i can disassemble...please help



## trentallica (Nov 4, 2009)

i need to build a cabinet i can disassemble

good morning everyone. hello im trent. i came here today because i need to build a cabinet that i may have to take apart, and put back together a few times. 

it will be 44"X48"X84" with a door on the 44"X84" side. no shelves. just 3 walls, a door, top, and bottom. 
what technique can i use that will make it real easy to brake it down, but still keep its integrity while assembled. 

thank you to anyone that can help me out.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a BIG cabinet that has to be broken down. How much load is it going to have to withstand? Can it be two doors instead of just one. What will be placed in it. Will it be moved around any when it is assembled. Does it have to be locked/secured in any way? Is there any way that braces could be used or does the inside have to be totally free? Does it have to be 85" x 48" x 33"clean inside or is that an outside dimension?

I am thinking it will need to be screwed together. The top, bottom and back will be dado-ed into the sides. May even want to use some metal angles for braces at the intersection of parts. You would need 3/4" plywood at a minimum. 

I am just sort of rambling here and typing my thoughts as I go.


----------

